# Clutch help



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

Okay, first off, I tried the search function, nothing found...so for those nerds who are gonna read this and say "use the search function"...go away. 

Anyway I need clutch ideas for a 1.8t...I was told to over estimate clutch power when purchasing one because when i make car go vrm pshu, i will wanna go faster. SO, I looked at clutches on MJM, ECS, and BFI...where else can I look, not trying to spend $800 on and apr stage 2 clutch. 

Thanks for anyone who helps


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

gee thanks everyone, attempt #2 :thumbup:


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

up


----------



## MKVjettawlfsburg (Jan 20, 2011)

*ECS*

Look at www.ecstuning.com they have good clutches at a good price. you can get ahold of a stage 2 for under 700$


----------

